# Cloudy Water



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

My 37 gallon African Cichlid tank has been up and running for months and I can't seem to get rid of the cloudyness. Weekly 5G water changes, my api liquid tests all show with the right range don't have them with me right now to post. but i believe the following are what I remeber.

PH: 8.2
GH/KH: 265 / 385

I do have driftwood that I boiled and scrubbed but still it's turning my water brown. I don't might this to much set the 2 tanks i have next to each other apart.

Any thoughts? No fish are stressed everything is good just my preference to clear up the water a little more.

Thanks!

(Maybe this should be in the cichlids forum)


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You need to test for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. A spike in either of the 2 formers indicates your tank is still establishing its nitrogen cycle and this is a sure-fire cause of cloudiness, a.k.a. a bacteria bloom.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks! Tanks been up and runing for 3 months ish, figured the cycle would have completed. But good to know it's not from the tanic acid from the driftwood.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It very well could be. I'm far from an expert, and adding driftwood from anywhere but an aquarium shop is new stuff for me.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah the driftwood came from Petco, reptile department. I rinse and scrubbed the driftwood, put it in the tank and surprise! The water turned into tea. I did some reading and found out it was from the tanic acid leaching from the wood, no big issue just not always wanted. Could eliminate that effect from the drift wood by boiling it till the tanic acid stops leaching out.


----------

